# Taurus Judge; Do I want one ?



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

A friend of mine just picked up a Judge "Public defender" at a recent gun show.

It's the new smaller Judge with the bobbed hammer. He has yet to try it out due to our wonderful Ohio weather.

Looks like a neat piece in the new smaller platform.

Anyone here own one or has shot one ? I'd like to hear some opinions of those who have a Judge or have shot one before I decide to start looking for one. (I'd prefer a used one to save a little $$ if I do decide to buy one.

Thanks

Fish


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a friend with a public defender. I shot both 45LC and .410 from it. It seems like a good self-defense gun. Not terribly accurate past 15yds or so but with a 1.75" snub nose what do you expect.

I found it to be comfortable in the hand, heavy enough to eat a lot of the recoil, cycled smooth and very easy to operate. No issues at the range with it. The owner carries it; his only issue with it is it's bulk inside the holster. He uses a Serpa holster so there are better options available for that , he's just set in his ways.

Would I own and carry one? Darn straight I would. That gun is an absolute terror shooting the .410 Hornady self-defense PDX rounds! It's a hand held shotgun IMO, so it's great for SD purposes.

Mr. A


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

No recoil issues on the web between your thumb & forefinger ?

how many rounds did you shoot ?

I wasn't expecting too much accuracy with just a 2" barrel.

I used to shoot a friends S&W 44 mag years ago & was even fairly accurate with it, but the judge is much shorter.

I still wouldn't want to put more than a handful of rounds downrange with his 44, even 20 years ago. just wondered how they compare for recoil.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 44 and a judge. The judge is a pleasure to shoot compared to the 44. If say right around a 357 style recoil. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Rivergetter said:


> I have a 44 and a judge. The judge is a pleasure to shoot compared to the 44. If say right around a 357 style recoil.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Fish_Heads, I agree with Rivergitter here. I fired approx 25 shots of .45LC and 2 boxes (16 shots) of .410. Absolutely no wear and tear on the web, nor the hand in general. His isn't hammerless either, which made the initial shot much easier than a straight pull. 



Mr. A


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

love my judge, shoot it all the time, eats any ammo, LMAO, shoot hand thrown skeet with it, had it for some time now, almost when they first came out so far no issues at all


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 2, both chrome, one is the 3" barrel Magnum, the other is the 3" Raging Judge Magnum which will shoot the 454 Casull along with the .45 Long Colt. One is my home gun the other is my CCW.

Regular Judge's have 3 barrel lengths, 2.5, 3", and 6.5...they also have a Raging Judge Magnum XXVIII that shoots a .28 guage shot shell, and a Taurus/Rossi CIRCUIT JUDGE that shoots a Remington .44 Mag bullet.


----------

